# What is this?



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

It’s in my soil on top


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

Not a spider mite and pretty sure it isn't a thrip.  Are you indoors.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Not a spider mite and pretty sure it isn't a thrip.  Are you indoors.


Yes indoors only one plant has it out of all 6 I poured mosquito bites all over my top going to bottom
Feed the rest of this plants life cycle, people are saying it’s Ants but I don’t need a microscope to see ants I needed mine to see this


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> It’s in my soil on top


I see 6 legs and two antenna just like an ant has
Ants are insects, and like other types of insects, they have three main body parts: *the head, thorax and abdomen*.

The thorax has muscles that allow the insect’s legs to function. Like all other insects, ants have three pairs of legs (six total). The legs are designed to allow the insects to move, and each has a claw and adhesive pad at the end that makes it possible for the ant to climb.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Tiny Red Ants


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I see 6 legs and two antenna just like an ant has
> Ants are insects, and like other types of insects, they have three main body parts: *the head, thorax and abdomen*.
> 
> The thorax has muscles that allow the insect’s legs to function. Like all other insects, ants have three pairs of legs (six total). The legs are designed to allow the insects to move, and each has a claw and adhesive pad at the end that makes it possible for the ant to climb.


Thank you for explaining but please tell me how I managed to get this in my garden when it’s enclosed, only one pot has it and why are they not getting bigger like regular ants that don’t require a microscope at a 50x zoom


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Tiny Red Ants
> View attachment 278978


See that’s very visible I couldn’t see the one in my pot without microscope


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> See that’s very visible I couldn’t see the one in my pot without microscope


Not sure newborns maybe


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2021)

You managed to get that bug in your garden by a simple twist of fate.

i think the bug bothers you more than the plant.

Why is the bug not getting bigger? How many total days have you been watching and obsessing over this bug?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

I am not even sure they are bad for the plant


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Ants will come to eat these aphids 




They farm them for food


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I am not even sure they are bad for the plant



Good point Mister.

Maybe it is a large nematode?

And I wonder if there is only one bug?

Maybe it’s a Nomad bug?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good point Mister.
> 
> Maybe it is a large nematode?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> You managed to get that bug in your garden by a simple twist of fate.
> 
> i think the bug bothers you more than the plant.
> 
> Why is the bug not getting bigger? How many total days have you been watching and obsessing over this bug?


Lmao probably about 2 weeks now so long as they don’t climb on my plant buds I will just continue to bottom feed


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not sure newborns maybe


Makes sense I stop top feeding so they not getting no organic food from me lol I will just leave them I was going to use Diatomaceous Earth Food Grade.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Always try and double check grow information you are given online chat forums


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Always try and double check grow information you are given online chat forums


Thanks again will do for sure, no more stupid questions from me  for now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Thanks again will do for sure, no more stupid questions from me  for now


Always ask before you do anything that may harm you plants 
We don't mind


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Always ask before you do anything that may harm you plants
> We don't mind


I wished I was on here when I first started my grow alot could of been prevented like you not suppose to feed nutes if your giving tea weekly. It’s either or but never both learned that the hard way


----------



## Africanna (Sep 19, 2021)

We live and learn. That's life - file it as a learning experience and move forward


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2021)

How freaking weird. After watching the short clip i see the head is what i thought was the tail.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like some type of Termite to me.



Termites have straight antennae and two sets of wings that are equal length. They also have two body segments with a straight abdomen.
Ants have antennae that bend in the middle, two sets of wings of different lengths and three body segments with a very narrow waist.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2021)

These are termites.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2021)

Here is his Bug.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2021)

Ants


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Im seeing three segments the head on bottom see antenna


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Dont make me call my bug guy


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2021)

Here it is. It is an ant. 
*Pharoh Ants*


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Dont make me call my bug guy



is he an Etymologist?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> is he an Etymologist?


No he is an eye doctor


----------



## Africanna (Sep 20, 2021)

All who agree say "aye"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Africanna said:


> All who agree say "aye"


Funny Guy or Gal


----------



## Africanna (Sep 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Funny Guy or Gal


guy


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 20, 2021)

Lmao this is crazy doesn’t matter what it was it’s dead now I poured a good amount of diatomaceous food grade on my top with a little cinnamon and watered a little it dries up they bodies fast everything bug related in my soil, 100% ant massacre.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



No more ants on the battlefield the war is over! The diatomaceous earth is like last resort nuke cause I see no activity crawling I can sleep easy again


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

Its





Dev4lyf3 said:


> It’s in my soil on top


It's Ziggy Stardust


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

B





bigsur51 said:


> You managed to get that bug in your garden by a simple twist of fate.
> 
> i think the bug bothers you more than the plant.
> 
> Why is the bug not getting bigger? How many total days have you been watching and obsessing over this bug?


BOb Dylan - aA Simple Twist Of Fate


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Tiny Red Ants
> View attachment 278978


Did you eat the whole bowlfull all by yourself? 
You're such a good boy.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Thank you for explaining but please tell me how I managed to get this in my garden when it’s enclosed, only one pot has it and why are they not getting bigger like regular ants that don’t require a microscope at a 50x zoom


Likely in the dirt, luck of the draw?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im seeing three segments the head on bottom see antenna
> View attachment 279038


I think you got it backwards? The "head" has rear legs I think. No entomologist am I! Are those antenna, or a hair laying there.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I think you got it backwards? The "head" has rear legs I think. No entomologist am I! Are those antenna, or a hair laying there.
> 
> Bubba


That is a hair or shiit not part of ANT
Ant has 3 segments termites have a head and a body only
And NO you can not have your way with its butt


----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2021)

Dam, I thought those were antenna! No wonder I got that bug all mixed up.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2021)

Gimmie gimme that butte


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Gimmie gimme that butte








Here we find The ShakedaBooty Crawler Beetle isn't she amazing?
No weirdscenes it is not Ringo............................


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Here we find The ShakedaBooty Crawler Beetle isn't she amazing?
> No weirdscenes it is not Ringo............................


Amazing - just look how clean the soles of her shoes are!


----------

